# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  قانون الملكية الفكرية اليمني

## هيثم الفقى

قانون الملكية الفكرية اليمني
قرار جمهوري بالقانون رقم (19) لسنة 1994م
بشأن الحق الفكري

رئيس الجمهورية ، 
بعد الإطلاع على دستور الجمهورية اليمنية .
وبناء على عرض رئيس مجلس الوزراء .
وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء .
قــــرر :

مادة (1) : 
يهدف قانون الحق الفكري إلى حماية حق المؤلف والمكتشف والمخترع لضمان حرية الخلق وإنماء التقدم التكنيكي وتنظيم انتفاع كل منهم بأعمال وحماية مصالح المجتمع في الإفادة من ثمرات الإبداع الأدبي والعلمي والفني .

الباب الأول
حق المؤلف

الفصل الأول
المؤلف وحقوقه
مادة (2) :
يكون موضوعا لحق المؤلف الأعمال الإبداعية المتميزة بالابتكار في مجال الآداب الفنون والعلوم أياً كان شكل العمل أو الغرض منه أو أهمية أو طريقه إنتاجه وسواء كان تصنيف العمل في فرع من فروع الإبداع المعروفة أم تعذر ذلك .
مادة (3) :
1 - يكون موضوعا لحق المؤلف كل عمل يكون التعبير فيه بالكتابة أو الصوت أو الرسم أو التجسيم أو غير ذلك وعلى الأخص :
* المصنفات المكتوبة العلمية والأدبية والفنية .
* الأعمال الداخلة في فنون الرسم والتصوير بالخطوط أو الألوان أو الحفر أو النحت أو العمارة .
* الأعمال التي تلقى شفويا كالخطب والمحاضرات والمواعظ وما يماثل ذلك .
* الأعمال المسرحية والمسرحيات الموسيقية .
* الأعمال الموسيقية سواء اقترنت بالألفاظ أولم تقترن بها .
* الأعمال الفوتوغرافية والسينمائية .
* الخرائط والرسوم الجغرافية والمخططات الكروكية .
* الأعمال المجسمة أيا كان الفن المتعلق بها .
* الأعمال المعدة لإذاعتها بالراديو أو التلفزيون .
* الأعمال المتعلقة بالفنون التطبيقية .
وبوجه عام كل عمل يكون التعبير فيه بالكتابة أو الصوت أو الرسم أو التصوير أو التجسيم أو الحركة أو غير ذلك .
2 - يشمل حق المؤلف عنوان المؤلف إذا تميز بطابع ابتكاري وليس لفظا جاريا للدلالة على موضوع التأليف 
3 - يمنع تقليد الرسوم والرموز وسائر العناصر المميزة لمظهر المنتجات المبتكرة اذا كان ذلك يؤدى إلى التباس حقيقة العمل الإبداعي على الجمهور .
4 - يشـمل حق المؤلف من قام بترجمة المنتج إلى لغة أخرى وكذا من قام بتحويله من لونه الأصلي إلى لون آخر أو من قام بتلخيصه أو تحويره أو بشرحه أو التعليق عليه بأي صورة تظهره في شكل مبتكر أو جديد مع عدم الإخلال بحقوق مؤلف العمل الأصلي .
5 - يشمل حق المؤلف المنتج الفوتوغرافي ومع ذلك لا يمنع الغير من التقاط صور جديدة للشيء المصور ولو أخذت الصور الجديدة في ذات الظروف والملابسات التي أخذت فيها الصورة الأولى . 

مادة (4) : لا يمتد حق المؤلف إلى :
أ - المجاميع التي تتضمن أعمالا أخرى لغير جامعها كمختارات الشعر والنثر والموسيقى وغير ذلك من المجموعات مع عدم الإخلال بحقوق مؤلفيها الأصليين .
ب - كل مصنف آلت حقوق المؤلف فيه إلى الملك العام .
ج - مجاميع الوثائق الرسمية كنصوص الإعلانات الحكومية و السياسية ونصوص القوانين والمراسيم واللوائح والاتفاقيات الإقليمية والدولية وأحكام القضاء وسـائر الوثائق الرسمية ومع ذلك تشمل الحماية المجاميع السابق ذكرها اذا ظهر عليها طابع متميز لجامعها يستحق الحماية أو امتازت بالابتكار أو الترتيب المتميز .
د - الأعمال التي لا تصلح محلا لحق المؤلف كالمجموعات المحتوية على مختارات من التراث أو من الإبداع الشعبي والفلكلور أو المجهولة المؤلف .
مادة (5) : يشمل حق المؤلف :
* من قام بترجمة عمل سبق ترجمته .
* من حقق أعمال تراثية أو عـلق عليها ولو سبق تحقيقها أو التعليق عليها قبل لك.
* من رتب مجموعة من الإبداعات الشـعبية مجهولة المؤلف كل ذلك بشرط ان تتضمن إعادة الإصدار أو الترجمة أو التحقيق عنصرا شخصيا يتميز بالابتكار أو الإبداع وفي كل الأحوال لا يجوز ان يخل ذلك بحقوق المؤلف أو المترجم أو المحقق الأصلي .
مادة (6) : 
يعترف بحق المؤلف اليمني على العمل الإبداعي المنشور في اليمن أو خارجها ويعترف بحق المؤلف لغير اليمني اذا كان قانون بلده يعامل اليمنيين بالمثل أو بناء على الاتفاقيات الدولية التي تكون الجمهورية طرفا فيها .
مادة (7) : 
تنشأ حقوق المؤلف منذ لحظة إبداع العمل وتتمتع المسودات والنبذ بحق المؤلف اذا كانت لها قيمة مبتكرة والحال كذلك بالنسبة إلى مراحل إنجاز العمل بالفنون.
مادة (8) :
يعتبر مؤلفا الشخص الذي نشر العمل منسوبا إليه سواء كان شخصا طبيعيا أم اعتباريا وذلك بذكر اسمه على العمل أو بأية طريقة أخـرى ، ما لم يقم دليل على عكس ذلك .
مادة (9) : يسري حكم المادة السابقة على الاسم المستعار وعلى الرمز أو الكنية المستخدمة للدلالة على مؤلف معين وبشرط ان لا يقوم أدنى شك في شخصية المؤلف . 
مادة (10) : 
يجوز نشر العمل بدون اسم بناء على طلب المؤلف .
مادة (11) : 
لمؤلف العمل الذي نشر عمله باسم مستعار أو برمز أو كنية أوبدون اسم أن يكشف في أي وقت عن شخصه ولو سبق له الاتفاق على خلاف ذلك .
مادة (12) : 
للمؤلف الحق فيما يلي :
أ - تقرير نشر العمل وبيان طريقة النشر .
ب - حصانة العمل وحمايته .
ج - الحصول على مكافأة تناسب طبيعة العمل ونوعه عن استعمال الغير للعمل ، عدا الحالات المنصوص عليها في القانون .
مادة (13) : 
للمؤلف حق استغلال إنتاجه بالطرق المناسبة وعلى الأخص:
أ - طبع العمل بعدد غير محدد من النسخ وبأية وسيلة كانت كالنسخ اليدوي أو على آلات الطباعة أو الاوفست أو التسجيل الصوتي أو الشريط السينمائي أو التلفزيوني .
ب - الأداء العلني للعمل الإبداعي في الندوات أو العرض في القاعات الموسيقية أو المسرح أو السينما أو معارض اللوحات أو الصور .
ج - طرح العمل للتداول في الأسواق والمعارض الوطنية والدولية .
د - نقل العمل إلى لغة أو لغات أخرى .
هـ – إعادة طبع العمل .



مادة (14) : 
تكون الحقوق الواردة في المادة السابقة مستقل بعضها عن بعض وممارسة احدها لا يؤثر على ممارسة الحقوق الأخرى وتشمل هذه الحقوق العمل في كليته وكذلك في كل جزء منه .
مادة (15) :
1 - لا يجوز استفادة الغير من العمل غير المنشور إلا بالموافقة الصريحة من قبل المؤلف ولو لم تكون تشكل اعتداء على الحق الأدبي أو المالي للمؤلف.
2 - تكون الاستفادة من العمل المنشور بالإطلاع ونقل فقرات أو فصول منه أو تلخيصها للاستفادة المعرفية الشخصية أو استخدامه في الدراسات والبحوث مع الإشارة اليه وإلى المؤلف وعلى وجه الخصوص :
أ - عنوان العمل .
ب - اسم المؤلف .
ج - مكان الإصدار .
د - تاريخ الإصدار .
هـ – الفصل أو الفقرة أو رقم الصفحة .
مادة (16) : 
يجوز دون موافقة المؤلف ودون دفع مكافأة التأليف لكن مع الإشارة إلى اسم المؤلف مصدر الاقتباس استعمال عمل منشور للغير لتكوين عمل جديد مستقل من ناحية الإبداع عدا تحويل
الرواية إلى مسرحية إلى سيناريو أو العكس وأيضا عدا تحويل القصيدة إلى أغنية أو العكس ويكون حق المؤلف في هذه الحالة على العمل الجديد لمن وضع هذا العمل الجديد مستعملا عمل الغير ولا يمنع هذا الحق الأشخاص الآخرين من استعمال العمل .
مادة (17) :
1 - يعتبر العمل منشورا اذا كان صدر أو أدى علنا أو عرض علنا أو أذيع بالراديو أو التلفزيون أو أبلغ لدائرة غير محدودة من الناس بغير ذلك من الطرق أيا كانت.
2 - يعتبر العمل منشورا أيضا اذا طرحت في الأسواق المنتجات الصناعية المحتوية للعمل الفني أو اذا شيد البناء طبقا للتصميم الهندسي وما إلى ذلك .
3 - لا يعتبر نشراً للعمل الأخبار عنه مع عرض مضمونه ولا كذلك نسخ صور منه مع الاحتفاظ بالحق على المخطوط مادام العمل ذاته لم يوضع في متناول دائرة غير محددة من الناس .
مادة (18) : 
يحظر إصدار العمل الإبداعي بدون اسم مؤلفه إلا اذا كان ذلك يعبر عن الإرادة الصريحة للمؤلف .
مادة (19) : 
يحظر عند نشر العمل أو أدائه بأية صورة إجراء أي تعديل أو تغيير في العمل بالحذف أو الإضافة دون موافقة المؤلف سواء في العمل نفسه أو تسميته أو اسم المؤلف ويشمل ذلك المقدمات والخواتم والشروح والتعليقات والهوامش والإيضاح بالصور، ماعدا الأعمال التي تتطلب تعديلات تقتضيها الضرورة أثناء التنفيذ مثل أعمال العمارة .
مادة (20) : 
يجوز للمؤلف ان يعين شخصا يتولى حماية حصانة أعماله بعد وفاته ويمارس هذا الشخص صلاحياته مدى الحياة فإذا لم يعين المؤلف أحد لذلك مارس حماية حصانة الأعمال بعد موت المؤلف أولاده وزوجه وكذا الجهة المختصة وتمارس هذه الجهة المختصة حماية حصانة الأعمال أيضا اذا لم يوجد ورثة أو اذا انتهى حق المؤلف بالنسبة إليهم .
مادة (21) :
يحدد مجلس الوزراء تعريفات مكافآت المؤلفين عن استعمال أعمالهم من الغير بالتشاور مع الجهة المختصة فإذا لم توجد تعريفه معتمدة تحدد قدر المكافأة عن استعمال العمل باتفاق الطرفين . 
مادة (22) : 
لا يجوز الحجز على أعمال المؤلف للوفاء بديونه .
مادة (23) : 
حق المؤلف في استعمال عمله اقتصاديا أو الحصول على المكافأة يمتد مدى حياته.
مادة (24) : 
بعد وفاة المؤلف فأن حق المؤلف في الاستغلال الاقتصادي ينتقل إلى الورثة طبقا لقواعد المعاشات ومكافآت الخدمة ولمدة ثلاثين سنة تحتسب من أول يناير من سنة وفاة المؤلف .


مادة (25) :
يكون لمنتج الفيلم السينمائي والتلفزيوني حق استغلال العمل اقتصاديا أو الحصول على المكافأة لمدة خمسة وعشرين سنة من تاريخ الإنتاج تحتسب من أول يناير من سنة الإنتاج .
مادة (26) : 
يكون لصاحب حقوق المؤلف على الصور حق استغلالها اقتصاديا أو الحصول على المكافأة ممن يستعملها لمدة (10) عشر سنوات من تاريخ الإصدار تحتسب من أول يناير من سنة الإصدار .
مادة (27) : 
يكون حق الإذاعة على البرامج الإذاعية لمدة سنتين وثلاث سنوات على البرامج التلفزيونية لكن حقوق المؤلفين والمؤدين وورثتهم تكون وفقا للمدة العامة . 
مادة (28) : 
يعد الاقتباس من العمل المنشور دون الإشارة إلى العمل طبقا للمادة (15) فقرة (2) تعديا على حقوق المؤلف ويستحق الجزاء والتعويض المناسب .

الفصل الثاني
العمل الجماعي
مادة (29) : 
إذا اشترك عدة أشخاص في وضع عمل إبداعي واحد ينشأ لكل منهم تجاه الغير حقوق المؤلف على العمل بمجمله ومع ذلك لا يسقط حق كل مؤلف على عمله منفرد ا .
مادة (30) : 
تحدد العلاقة بين الشركاء في التأليف بالاتفاق بينهم بعقد مكتوب .
مادة (31) : 
إذا كان اشتراك كل من المؤلفين يندرج تحت نوع مختلف من الفنون يكون لكل منهم حق المؤلف على الجزء الذي يخصه دون الإخلال بحقه على المؤلف بمجمله .
مادة (32) : 
عند اشتراك عدة أشخاص في أعمال الموسيقى الغنائية، يكون للشركاء مجتمعين الحق في الترخيص بالأداء العلني للعمل كله وبإصداره وعمل نسخ منه . ويجوز لمؤلف الجزء الأدبي وكذلك لمؤلف الموسيقى الحق في نشر الجزء الخاص به وحده بشرط إلاَّ يؤدي ذلك إلى الإضرار بحق الآخر . ويجوز أن يمنح الترخيـص بالأداء العلني والتسجيل والنسخ للمؤدي 
بموافقة مؤلف النص الأدبي والملحن .
مادة (33) : 
تكون الحقوق المالية للفيلم السينمائي والتلفزيوني بمجملها للمنتج مع احتفاظ كل مؤلف بحقه الأدبي على الجزء الذي يخصه .
مادة (34) : 
إذا قام جماعة بوضع عمل إبداعي تحت إشراف هيئة أو مؤسسة تتكفل بنشره تحت إدارتها واسمها ، ويندمج عمل المساهمين فيه في غاية مقصودة ، وتكون حقوق المؤلف على العمل بمجمله للهيئة أو المؤسسة التي تصدره ويكون لكل محرر أو كاتب حقوق المؤلف على ما يكتبه من أبحاث أو مقالات .

الفصل الثالث
إجراءات التسجيل
مادة (35) : 
يقدم كل عمل إبداعي يراد تسجيله إلى الجهة المختصة بطلب يتضمن نسخه من ذلك العمل والمستندات المثبتة أحقية ملكية هذا العمل . وتقوم الجهة المختصة بإخطار مقدم الطلب بقبول الطلب للفحص أو رفضه أو استكمال الإجراءات الضرورية للقيام بعملية التسجيل . وتتولى الجهة المختصة بعد التأكد من صحة ملكية العمل الإبداعي وفائدته بتسجيله في وثائقها الخاصة محددة فيها اسم المبدع أو المبدعين وعنوان العمل وتاريخ التسجيل وفقا للكيفية المقررة في اللوائح .
مادة (36) : 
يترتب على عملية التسجيل حماية العمل الإبداعي ومنع استعماله من قبل أي شخص دون موافقة حائز شهادة التسجيل .


مادة (37) : 
تقضي المحاكم المختصة بصحة عملية التسجيل أو بطلانها في حالة نشوء نزاع حول العمل الإبداعي المراد تسجيله أو استخدامه .


الفصل الرابع
انتقال العمل الإبداعي إلى ملكية الدولة
مادة (38) : 
يجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء ان يعلن ملكا للدولة العمل الذي انقضت بالنسبة اليه مدة حق المؤلف ويحدد مجلس الوزراء نظام استعمال مثل هذه الأعمال .
مادة (39) : 
تحتفظ الهيئات والمؤسسات التي تصدر المجلات العلمية والأدبية والفنية والدورية والصحف اليومية والأسبوعية والشهرية بجميع حقوق المؤلف الخاصة بها بصفة دائمة إذا كانت هذه الهيئات أو المؤسسات تتسم بصفة الدوام .
مادة (40) : 
في حالة انتهاء الهيئة أو المؤسسة العامة تؤول حقوق المؤلف مباشرة إلى ملكية مؤسسة أو هيئة حكومية أو شعبية مماثلة .

الفصل الخامس
عقد التأليف
مادة (41) : 
للمؤلف بغية استعمال عمله الإبداعي أن يبرم عقد تأليف مع المستفيد يلتزم المؤلف بموجب عقد التأليف ان يقدم عملا ويسلمه إلى المستفيد في الميعاد المحدد في العقد لاستعماله بالطريقة المشروطة في العقد ويلتزم المستفيد ان يمارس هذا الاستعمال في المدة المحددة في العقد وكذلك ان يدفع للمؤلف المكافأة .
مادة (42) : 
يستثني من حكم المادة السابقة الأعمال المنشورة في الصحف والمجلات ومع ذلك لا يعد النشر في المجلة أو الصحيفة تنازلاً عن حق التأليف إلاَّ بعقد مكتوب يشهر في نفس المجلة أو الصحيفة مرافقاً للنشر .
مادة (43) : 
يبطل أي شرط يتضمنه العقد المبرم مع المؤلف يؤدي وضعه في مركز أسوأ بالمقارنة مع الأحكام المقررة في القانون أو في العقد النموذجي وفي هذه الحالة يلغى الشرط ويستعاض عنه بالأحكام الواردة في القانون أو في العقد النموذجي.
مادة (44) :
يكون العقد مبرماً من لحظة التوقيع عليه ، وفي حالة إخلال الشخص أو الجهة المستفيدة من العمل بالعقد يكون المؤلف مستحقاً للمكافأة وإذا كان الإخلال لأسباب خارجة عن إرادة المستفيد أو لظروف قاهرة يكون من حق المؤلف استعادة العمل ونشره .
مادة (45) :
1 - إذا أخل المؤلف بعقد التأليف إخلالاً أدى إلى أن يفسخ المستفيد العقد وجب على المؤلف ان يعيد إلى المستفيد ما تسلم من مكافأة .
2 - ويكون ذلك على الأخص إذا لم يسلم المؤلف نتيجة لخطئه العمل في الميعاد المحدد في العقد أو ا نجز العمل المطلوب بما لا يطابق شروط العقد أو اظهر في إنجاز العمل عدم أمانة أو عدم مبالاة أو أخل بواجبه في ان ينفذ العقد شخصياً أو سمح للغير باستعمال العمل أثناء مدة الحظر . 
مادة (46) : 
لا يعتبر الاتفاق على طبعه أو طبعات أو تسجيل أو أداء أو تنفيذ معين تنازلاً عن طبعات أو تسجيلات أو اداءات أو تنفيذات أخرى إلاَّ إذا تضمن العقد ذلك صراحة مالم يشوب الاتفاق عيب من عيوب الإرادة كما لا يعتبر التنازل عن حق معين تنازلاً عن حق آخر .
مادة (47) : 
تقرر باتفاق الطرفين قدر المكافأة التي تدفع بناء على عقد التأليف .
مادة (48) : 
عقود التأليف هي :
أ - عقد النشر- نشر العمل أو إعادة طبعه .
ب - عقد الإخراج - الأداء العلني لعمل غير منشور .
ج - عقد التأليف الفني - إبداع عمل في الفنون الجميلة بغرض العرض العلني .
د - عقد السيناريو بهدف استعمال العمل في فيلم سينمائي أو تلفزيوني أو في أذاعته بالراديو أو التلفزيون .
هـ – عقد الزخرفة الصناعية – بهدف استعمال أعمال الفنون الزخرفية في الصناعة .
و - عقد الترجمة والتحويل - بهدف استعمال الأعمال الإبداعية في مجال الآداب والفنون والعلوم.

الباب الثاني
الحق على الاكتشاف
مادة (49) : 
الاكتشاف هو التوصل إلى معرفة أمر كائن غير معروف من قبل في مجال القوانين والخصائص والظواهر المتعلقة بالعالم المادي بما في ذلك الكشف عن مواد أو أحياء .
مادة (50) : 
كل يمني يتوصل إلى أمر كائن غير معروف من قبل في مجال قوانين وخصائص وظواهر العالم المادي يكون واضعاً لاكتشاف ويتمتع بالحقوق المقررة في هذا القانون وعلى الخصوص ما يلي :
أ - أن يطلق اسمه على الاكتشاف أو أي اسم يراه مناسباً .
ب - تدفع لواضع الاكتشاف مكافأة تشجيعية يحدد مقدارها بقرار من مجلس الوزراء وتدفع للمكتشف دفعة واحدة .
ج - يمنح المكتشف شهادة تثبت نسبة الاكتشاف اليه وأسبقيته في الاكتشاف .
د - بعد ان تدفع المكافأة للمكتشف أو خلفه ، يصبح الاكتشاف حقاً للجميع ومع هذا فانه في حال تحقيق تطبيق الاكتشاف في مجال الصناعة أو الاستثمار الزراعي يظل المكتشف متمتعاً بالحق المالي طبقاً لاحكام هذا القانون .
مادة (51) : 
يقدم طلب الحصول على شهادة الاكتشاف إلى الجهة المختصة من قبل المكتشف أو خلفه متضمناً البيانات عن الاكتشاف مؤيداً بالوثائق والمستندات الضرورية .
مادة (52) : 
تبت الجهة المختصة بالطلب خلال (15) يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه، وتخطر مقدم الطلب بقبول طلبه للفحص أو باستكمال الأوراق الضرورية وفي كل الأحوال يحال للفحص بعد مرور (10) أيام من استكمال الإجراءات وفي حالة مرور المدة المقررة دون إخطار أو التقدم للفحص يجوز لمقدم الطلب اللجوء إلى القضاء بطلب الفحص ودعوى التعويض .
مادة (53) : 
عند قبول الطلب للفحص يحال الطلب خلال المدة المحددة في المادة السابقة إلى المراكز العلمية المختصة للبت بوجود الاكتشاف من عدمه خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ الإحالة .
مادة (54) : 
بعد بت المراكز العلمية المختصة في الاكتشاف تصدر قراراً بتسجيل الاكتشاف لدى الجهة المختصة وتحدد تاريخ أسبقيته وتعلن الجهة المختصة عنه بالطرق المقررة في اللوائح .
مادة (55) :
تعطى شهادة الاكتشاف إذا لم يحدث اعتراض خلال سنة من تاريخ الإعلان المشار إليه في المادة السابقة . 
مادة (56) : 
تتحدد أسبقية الاكتشاف بتاريخ أول صياغة له في مجلة أو تقرير أو اجتماع أو بيان أو إذاعة بالراديو أو التلفزيون أو ما شابه ذلك فإذا لم يوجد مثل هذا الإعلان لصياغة الاكتشاف كانت العبرة بتاريخ تقديم الطلب إلى الجهة المختصة.
مادة (57) : 
يبت القضاء في النزاع حول وضع الاكتشاف وحول اشتراك عدة أشخاص في وضع اكتشاف واحد .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثالث
حق المخترع

الفصل الأول
الاختراع والاقتراح الإبداعي

الفرع الأول
الشروط الموضوعية
مادة (58) :
1 - الاختراع هو ابتكار يتضمن حلاً لمهمة تكنيكية يتميز بجدية جوهرية وتكون له نتيجة إيجابية في أي مجـال من مجالات الاقتصاد أو الثقافة أو الصحة أو الدفاع كـإبداع أدوات عمل أو مواد تصنيع أو التوصل إلى طريقة صناعية جديدة أو التطبيق التكنيكي لمبدأ علمي يعطي نتائج صناعية مباشرة .
2 - يكون أيضا اختراعاً الابتكار غير المرتبط بالتكنيك كالحصول على أصناف جديدة من البذور أو اكتشاف وسائل جديدة لعلاج الأمراض .
مادة (59) :
1- يقصد بجدية الاختراع ألاّ يكون أحد قد استخدمه من قبل بمعنى أن يكون الاختراع جديداً في ضوء التكنيك العالمي بالنظر إلى ما وصل إليه البحث العلمي في اليمن وفي الخارج .
2- يجب أن تكون الجِدة مرتبطة بجوهر الأشياء لا بعناصر ثانوية وجانبية .
مادة (60) :
1 - يجب أن يكون الاختراع قابلاً للتطبيق أي يمكن تصنيعه أو استعماله في الصناعة أو الزراعة .
2 - كما يتعين أن يكون للاختراع منفعة فعليه تؤدي إلى زيادة معدل الإنتاج أو تحسين نوعيه المنتوجات وما إلى ذلك . 
3 - يجوز أن تتحقق منفعة الاختراع في الحال أو الاستقبال .
مادة (61) :
1 - يجوز أن يكون الاختراع مكملاً لاختراع أصلي لا يزال يتمتع بالحماية القانونية فيبنى عليه ويتضمن تطويراً أو تحسيناً له وفي هذه الحالة فان براءة الاختراع التبعي تعطى في حدود المدة الباقية من براءة الاختراع الأصلي .
2 - لا يؤثر إعطاء براءة الاختراع التبعي على حقوق حائز براءة الاختراع الأصلي.
مادة (62) :
1 - يهدف الاقتراح الإبداعي لتطوير الإنتاج إلى إيجاد حلول لتحسين التكنيك المطبق أو المنتوجات المصنعة أو تكنولوجيا الإنتاج أو وسائل الرقابة والبحث أو تكنيك الأمن الصناعي وذلك بقصد زيادة إنتاجية العمل وبغية استخدام الطاقة والأدوات والمواد بفعالية اكبر .
2 - يكفي بالنسبة إلى الاقتراح الإبداعي أن يحتوي على جده محلية في ضوء نوعية الإنتاج في زمان معين كما لا يشترط أن تكون الجدة جوهرية .
مادة (63) :
1 - كل يمني أياً كان عمره أو موطنه أو عمله يتمتع بالحماية القانونية المقررة للمخترع والمقترح .
2 - يتقرر للهيئات والمؤسسات اليمنية الحق على الاختراع : 
أ - إذا كان الاختراع وليد خلق جماعي أو استحال تحديد دور كل فرد مشترك في الجهد الجماعي وفي هذه الحالة تصدر براءة المخترع باسم الهيئة أو المؤسسة التي جرى لديها وضع الاختراع. 
ب - إذا تحقق الاختراع نتيجة لمهمة متعلقة بالخدمة أو بناء على تكليف أو معونة من الدولة أو من هيئة أو مؤسسة ففي هذه الحالة تصدر براءة الاختراع باسم الشخص الذي جرى لديه أو بمعونته وضع الاختراع مع الإشارة في البراءة إلى اسم واضع الاختراع .
مادة (64) :
1 - يتقرر للأجانب في الخارج حقوق المخترع والمقترح بناء على اتفاقية دولية تعقدها الجمهورية اليمنية مع الدولة التي ينتمون إليها أو بناء على المعاملة بالمثل ويسري الحكم نفسه على الأشخاص الاعتبارية الأجنبية .
2 - ينظم مجلس الوزراء القواعد المتعلقة بالأجانب المقيمين أو العاملين في اليمن.


مادة (65) :
1 - يحظر إعطاء براءة اختراع عن الاختراعات المخالفة للنظام الاجتماعي اليمني وأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.
2 – لا يجوز أن تعطى براءة عن :
أ - الاختراعات غير الكيميائية المتعلقة بالأغذية أو العقاقير الطبية أو المركبات الصيدلية فإذا كانت هذه المنتوجات تصنع بطرق كيميائية خاصة جاز إعطاء براءة عن طريقة صنعها لا عن المنتوجات ذاتها .
ب - الوسائل الجديدة لعلاج الأمراض .
ج - الطرق البيولوجية لإنتاج أنواع جديدة من الحيوانات أو النباتات .
مادة (66) : 
إذا تقدم شخص باقتراح إبداعي لتطوير الإنتاج وقبل اقتراحه للتطبيق أعطى شهادة إثبات تقرر نسبة الاقتراح اليه 
مادة (67) : 
يجب على واضع الاختراع أو مقدم الاقتراح الإبداعي لتطوير الإنتاج أن يتعاون تعاوناً فعالاً مع الجهات المختصة في وضع الاختراع أو الاقتراح موضع التطبيق وفي تطويره مستقبلاً وله أن يشترك في ممارسة الأعمال المتعلقة بتطبيق الاختراع أو الاقتراح طبقاً للإجراءات المقررة في اللوائح .

الفرع الثاني
إجراءات التسجيل
مادة (68) :
1 - يقدم واضع الاختراع أو خلفه طلباً إلى الجهة المختصة محتوياً على وصف للاختراع مدعماً بالمستندات الضرورية . 
2 - تخطر الجهة المختصة مقدم الطلب خلال عشرة أيام بقبول طلبه للفحص أو باستكمال الأوراق الضرورية وتقرر الأسبقية على الاختراع منذ يوم تقديم الطلب ويثبت ذلك في الإخطار الموجه إلى مقدم الطلب .
3 - يجري فحص الاختراع حول جديته والمنفعة المرجوة منه بالكيفية المقررة في اللوائح .
مادة (69) :
1 - يتعين على حائز البراءة الذي تقرر له الحماية القانونية ويرغب في الاستفادة من أسبقية طلب سابق مقدم في دولة أخرى أن يرفق بطلبه المقدم في اليمن بياناً كتابياً بتاريخ ورقم الطلب السابق والدولة التي قدم فيها هو أو سلفه هذا الطلب وان يقدم خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ الطلب الأخير صورة من الطلب السابق معتمدة من الدولة التي قدم فيها.
2 - وفي هذه الحالة تتحدد أسبقية الطلب المقدم في اليمن بتاريخ الطلب المقدم في الخارج متى قدم الطلب في اليمن خلال سنة من تاريخ الطلب في الخارج . 
مادة (70) :
1 - من يعرض اختراعه في معرض يمني أو دولي معترف به رسمياً ثم يتقدم بطلب في اليمن للحصول على براءة اختراع تقرر لطلبه أسبقية بتاريخ افتتاح ا المعرض للزائرين متى قدم الطلب في اليمن خلال ستة اشهر من يوم افتتاح المعرض .
2 - يجب أن يرفق مقدم الطلب المستندات الضرورية الملحقة بطلبه شهادة من إدارة المعرض تثبت عرض اختراعه في المعرض وتاريخ افتتاح المعرض للزائرين.
مادة (71) :
1 - تصدر الجهة المختصة خلال ثلاثة اشهر على الأكثر من يوم إخطار مقدم الطلب بقبول طلبه للفحص قراراً باعتماد طلبه مع صياغة مضمون الاختراع أوبرفـض الطلب مع ذكر الأسباب .
2 - يجوز لمقدم الطلب في الحالتين ان يعارض في القرار بخصوص صياغة مضمون الاختراع أو أسباب رفـض الطلب وذلك خلال شهر من يوم تبليغه القرار وتبت الجهة المختصة في المعارضة خلال شهرين من تقديمها .
مادة (72) :
1 - يجب على الجهة المختصة في حالة قبول الاختراع الإعلان عنه بالطرق المقررة في اللوائح فور قبولها له . 
2 - لكل ذي شأن ان يعارض الجهة المختصة في تسجيل الاختراع خلال ستة اشهر من يوم الإعلان .
3 - تبلغ الجهة المختصة مقدم طلب التسجيل فور المعارضة كتابياً بحدوثها ويتعين على مقدم الطلب ان يرد كتابة على المعارضة خلال شهر من إبلاغه بها وإلاّ اعتبر متنازلاً عن الطلب.

مادة (73) :
1 - يجب أن تسجل براءات الاختراع عدا حالات الاختراعات السرية في سجل البراءات المعد لذلك .
2 - يتعين إشهار براءات الاختراع والتصرفات المتعلقة بها بالطرق المقررة في اللوائح . 
3 - كل تنازل عن البراءة أو الترخيص باستعمال الاختراع لا يكون له اثر فيما بين المتعاقدين وبالنسبة إلى الغير إلاّ إذا قيد على هامش تسجيل براءة الاختراع ويكون الحال كذلك بالنسبة إلى انتقال الحق عن طريق الميراث .
مادة (74) :
1 - يكون سجل البراءات دليلاً على ما ورد فيه من بيانات إلى أن يثبت العكس .
2 - يجوز لأي شخص ان يطلع على سجل البراءات وان يحصل على مستخرج أو صورة من القيود الواردة فيه .
مادة (75) :
1 - يقدم الطلب الخاص بالاقتراح الإبداعي لتطوير الإنتاج إلى المشروع الذي يتعلق بالاقتراح وبنشاطه ، وإذا كان الاقتراح قابلاً للتطبيق لدى عدة مشروعات قدم الطلب إلى الوزارة أو الإدارة المختصة .
2 - يجب أن يحتوي الطلب على وصف للاقتراح مدعم بالمستندات الضرورية.
3 - ترسل الجهة المقدم لها الطلب خلال عشرة أيام إخطاراً إلى من قدم الطلب بقبول طلبه للفحص أو بضرورة استكمال المستندات .
مادة (76) :
1 - يجب على الجهة المقدم لها الطلب ان تتخذ قراراً بقبول الاقتراح أو برفضه مع ذكر الأسباب خلال شهر إذا كانت الجهة هي ذات المشروع المتعلق به الاقتراح وخلال شهرين إذا كانت وزارة أو إدارة .
2 - لمقدم الطلب أن يعارض في القرار خلال شهر من تبليغه إياه وتبت الجهة المقدم لها الطلب في هذه المعارضة خلال شهر من تقديمها . 

الفرع الثالث
أثار التسجيل
مادة (77) :
1 - لواضع الاختراع الذي تقرر له حقوق المخترع ان يطلب منحه براءة اختراع تثبت نسبة الاختراع اليه وترتب له احتكار على الاختراع .
2 - تعطى البراءة لمدة خمس عشر سنة تحتسب منذ تقديم الطلب ، وبعد ذلك يدخل الاختراع في ملكية الدولة 
3 - يحظر على الغير ان يستعمل الاختراع دون موافقة حائز البراءة .
مادة (78) : 
لا يجوز إعطاء براءة اختراع للعاملين في الجهات المختصة بالبراءات سواء قدموا الطلب بالذات أو بالواسطة وذلك حتى انقضاء ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ انتهاء علاقة عملهم .
مادة (79) :
1 - من استخدام بصورة مستقلة عن المخترع داخل حدود اليمن الاختراع قبل تقديم الطلب الخاص به ، وكذلك من قام بكافة الاستعدادات الضرورية لذلك يكون له الحق في استعمال الاختراع مستقبلا بلا مقابل ويبت القضاء في النزاع حول هذا الموضوع .
2 - لا يكون هذا الحق قابلاً للانتقال إلاَّ مع المشروع المستفيد منه .
مادة (80) :
1 - لحائز البراءة ان يعطي ترخيصاً باستعمال الاختراع أو ان يتنازل كلية عن البراءة.
2 - يجب أن يتم التنازل أو الترخيص كتابة .
3 - تنظم اللوائح عقوداً نموذجية تنظم إعطاء التراخيص .
مادة (81) :
1 - إذا لم يتوصل إلى اتفاق مع حائز البراءة حول إعطاء ترخيص بشروط معقولة جاز لمن يريد استعمال الاختراع ان يتقدم بطلب إلى المحكمة لإعطائه ترخيصاً باستعمال الاختراع بشروط تحددها المحكمة .
2 - إذا انطوى الاختراع على أهمية عظيمة للدولة ولم يتوصل إلى اتفاق مع حائز البراءة حول التنازل عن البراءة ، أو حول إعطاء ترخيص جاز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء ان تشتري الدولة البراءة إجبارياً .
مادة (82) : 
تخضع جميع عقود التراخيص ببراءة الاختراع لموافقة الجهة المختصة، وذلك قبل التعاقد عليها سواء كانت هذه الجهات المتعاقدة حكومية أم غبر حكومية .

مادة (83) : 
يبت القضاء في النزاع حول نسبة الاختراع إلى واضعه وحول الاشتراك في الاختراع كذلك حول الأسبقية في الاقتراح الإبداعي لتطوير الإنتاج إذا لم يحل النزاع إدارياً .
مادة (84) :
1 - تقضي المحكمة بناء على طلب أي شخص ببطلان براءة الاختراع في الأحوال الآتية :
أ - إذا لم تتوفر الشروط الموضوعية للاختراع .
ب - إذا سبق تقديم طلب براءة عن نفس الموضوع .
ج - إذا تبين أن مقدم الطلب قد اغتصب عناصر الاختراع من جهود شخص آخر وفي هذه الحالة يجوز لمن اغتصب جهده ان يطلب تحويل البراءة إليه.
2 - يؤدي الحكم بالبطلان إلى زوال البراءة بأثر رجعي ويجب تسجيله متى صار غير قابل للطعن على هامش تسجيل البراءة والإشهار عنه وفق الإجراءات المحددة في اللوائح . 

الفصل الثاني
العلامات الصناعية والتجارية والرسوم والنماذج الصناعية

الفرع الأول
العلامات الصناعية والتجارية
1 - الشروط الموضوعية :-
مادة (85) :
1 - العلامة الصناعية أو التجارية هي التي تتخذ شعاراً لتمييز منتوجات مشروع صناعي أو زراعي أو تجاري أو صناعات إستخراجية أو للدلالة على خدمات أحد المشروعات .
2 - عناصر العلامة :-
أ - تتكون العلامة من عنصر واحد أو أكثر يكون أما رسماً أو لفظاً أو شكلاً أو مجسماً أو غير ذلك .
ب - يجوز أن تتكون العلامة من رسم معين كالخطوط والنقوش والصور والرموز، أو من ألفاظ محددة كالحروف والأرقام والكلمات والأسماء .
ج - كما يجوز ان تتركب العلامة من شكل جسم مميز ، ولو كان هذا الجسم هو الغلاف الخارجي للمنتوجات .
مادة (86) :
1 - لا تنفصل العلامة عن المنتوجات أو الخدمات المميزة لها .
2 - لا يجوز قبول علامة للتسجيل إلاّ إذا كانت معدة فعلاً للاستعمال .
3 - لا يجوز تسجيل العلامة إلاّ لمشروع إنتاجي أو خدماتي .
مادة (87) :
1 - يجوز لهيئات ومؤسسات القطاع العام ان تسجل علامة جماعية لمراقبة منتوجات أو خدمات الوحدات التابعة لها من حيث مصدر المنتوجات أو عناصر تركيبها أو طريقة صنعها أو صفاتها أو من حيث نوع الخدمات أو أية خاصية أخرى للدلالة على إجراء المراقبة والفحص .
2 – لا يجوز التصرف في العلامة الجماعية إلاّ بترخيص من الوزير المختص .
مادة (88) :
1 – لا تقبل العلامة الخالية من أية صفة مميزة .
2 - والحالة كذلك إذا تألفت العلامة من أشكال فرضتها طبيعة أو وظيفة المنتوجات أو الخدمات أو من إشارة تستعمل في التجارة لتعيين منتوجات أو خدمات أو من دلالة أصبحت تسمية شائعة للمنتوجات أو الخدمات 
3 - وفي كل حال لا تقبل العلامة إذا تعذر لأي سبب أن تميز بوضوح بين المنتوجات أو خدمات المشروعات المختلفة .
مادة (89) : 
يجب أن تكون العلامة متميزة بصورة جوهرية عن غيرها من العلامات وبناء عليه لا تقبل للتسجيل:
أ - العلامة المشابهة لعلامة مودعة أو مسجلة لصالح الغير أو جرى إيداعها بعد ذلك من الغير المتمتع بأسبقية خاصة عن منتوجات أو خدمات مماثلة أو مشابـهة .
ب – العلامة المشابـهة لعلامة غير مسجلة مستعملة في السابق من قبل الغير في اليمن بالنسبة إلى منتوجات أو خدمات مماثلة أو مشابـهة متى جاز أن يؤدي استعمال العلامة المطلوب تسجيلها إلى اختلاط الأمور لدى الجمهور .

ج - العلامة المطابقة كلياً أو جزئياً أو المقلدة أو المترجمة لعلامة مشهورة أو لاسم تجاري معروف للغير بحيث يمكن ان يؤدي استعمال العلامة المطلوب تسجيلها إلى اختلاط الأمور لدى الجمهور . 
مادة (90) : 
لا تصلح علامة :-
أ - الشعارات العامة والرموز والإعلام والأوسمة والأختام وما إليها الخاصة باليمن أو بإحدى الدول أو الحكومات أو المنظمات الدولية ، ورموز الهلال الأحمر والصليب الأحمر والأسماء الجغرافية إذا أحدث استعمالها لبساً بشأن مصدر المنتوجات وصور الغير ما لم يوافق على استعمالها . 
ب - أية علامة من شأنها أن تضلل الجمهور حول مصدر أو نوعية المنتوجات أو الخدمات.
ج - كل علامة تخالف النظام الاجتماعي اليمني .
مادة (91) :
1 - كل يمني له مشروع إنتاجي أو خدماتي وكل أجنبي له في اليمن مثل هذا المشروع يستطيع أن يطلب تسجيل علامته الصناعية والتجارية .
2 - يتقرر للأجانب أصحاب المشروعات في الخارج وللأشخاص الاعتبارية الأجنبية التي يكون نشاطها الرئيسي في الخارج ، الحق في تسجيل علامتهم الصناعية والتجارية طبقاً للمادة (120) من هذا القانون . 

2 - إجراءات التسجيل :
مادة (92) :
1 - يقدم طلب تسجيل العلامة إلى الجهة المختصة ويجب أن يحتوي الطلب على وصـف العلامة وبيان بالمنتوجات أو الخدمات المطلوب تسجيل العلامة بالنسبة إليها ويشار في طلب التسجيل إلى المشروع المراد تسجيل العلامة بالنسبة إلى منتوجاته أو خدماته مع تقديم المستندات الدالة على ذلك .
2 - تبلغ الجهة المختصة خلال عشرة أيام مقدم الطلب بقبول طلبه للفحص أو باستكمال المستندات الضرورية 
3 - يجري فحص الطلب بالكيفية المقررة في اللوائح .
مادة (93) :
1 - تصدر الجهة المختصة خلال شهر من قبول الطلب للفحص قراراً بالموافقة على طلب أو بإجراء تعديلات على العلامة لزيادتها إيضاحا أو لمنع التباسها بعلامة أخرى أو بعدم صلاحيتها للتسجيل .
2 - لمقدم الطلب أن يعارض في قرار الجهة المختصة خلال شهر من تبليغه إياه وتبت الجهة المختصة في المعارضة خلال شهر من تقديمها ،ويكون قرارها قابلاً للطعن أمام القضاء في ميعاد أقصاه شهر من تبليغه إلى من قدم المعارضة .
مادة (94) :
1 - يجب على الجهة المختصة في حالة قبول العلامة للتسجيل ، الإعلان عنها فور قبولها بالطرق المقررة في اللوائح .
2 - لكل ذي شأن أن يعارض لدى الجهة المختصة في تسجيل العلامة خلال ستة أشهر منذ يوم الإعلان . 
3 - تبلغ الجهة المختصة مقدم طلب التسجيل فور المعارضة بحدوثها ويتعين على مقدم الطلب أن يرد كتابة على المعارضة خلال شهر من إبلاغه بها وإلا اعتبر متنازلاً عن الطلب.
مادة (95) :
1 - تسجل العلامة في السجل المعد لذلك .
2 - يعطى مقدم الطلب شهادة بتسجيل العلامة .
3 - يكون للتسجيل أثره منذ تاريخ تقديم الطلب مع مراعاة حالات الأسبقيات الخاصة .
4 - يقتصر اثر التسجيل على المنتوجات والخدمات التي جرى تسجيل العلامة بالنسبة إليها. 
5 - يشهر التسجيل بالطرق المقررة في اللوائح .
مادة (96) : 
الطلبات المتعلقة بعلامات صناعية وتجارية مسجلة في الخارج والمقدمة من أجانب تقرر لهم الحماية القانونية وكذلك الطلبات المتعلقة بعلامات صناعية وتجارية عرضت في المعارض يسرى على أسبقيتها حكم المادتين (69, 70 ) من هذا القانون سرياناً مقابلاً .
مادة (97) :
1 - يكون سجل العلامات دليلاً على ما ورد فيه من بيانات إلى أن يثبت العكس .
2 - يجوز لأي شخص أن يطلع على سجل العلامات وأن يحصل على مستخرج أو صورة من القيود الواردة فيه .

3 - آثار التسجيل .
مادة (98) : 
يترتب على تسجيل العلامة الصناعية والتجارية منع الغير من استعمالها دون موافقة حائز شهادة التسجيل وذلك بالنسبة إلى المنتوجات أو الخدمات التي تميزها العلامة .
مادة (99) :
1 - يترتب على التسجيل حماية العلامة الصناعية والتجارية مدة عشر سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ سريان أثر التسجيل وذلك ما لم يجر تجديد هذه المدة خلال السنة الأخيرة منها لمدة أخرى وهكذا .
2 - تبلغ الجهة المختصة كتابة حائز شهادة التسجيل خلال شهرين من انتهاء المدة بضرورة تجديد التسجيل فإذا مضى على انتهاء المدة ثلاثة اشهر دون تجديد قامت الجهة المختصة من تلقاء نفسها بشطب التسجيل 
مادة (100) :
1 - لا يجوز التصرف في العلامة إلاّ مع المشروع المستخدم لها في تمييز منتوجاته أو خدماته .
2 - يجب أن يتم التصرف في العلامة كتابة .
3 - لا يكون التصرف في العلامة سارياً فيما بين الطرفين أو بالنسبة إلى الغير إلاّ من يوم قيد التصرف على هامش تسجيل العلامة وإشهار التصرف بالطرق المقررة في اللوائح.
مادة (101) :
1 - يجوز شطب العلامة بناء على طلب حائز شهادة التسجيل .
2 - تقضي المحكمة بشطب العلامة بناء على طلب كل ذي شأن أو إذا توقف استعمالها مدة خمس سنوات متتالية دون عذر مقبول .
مادة (102) :
1 - تقضي المحكمة ببطلان التسجيل بناء على طلب ذي شأن أو إذا لم تتوافر الشروط الموضوعية لتسجيل العلامة .
2 - يؤدي الحكم بالبطلان إلى زوال شهادة التسجيل بأثر رجعي ومتى صار الحكم غير قابل للطعن تقوم الجهة المختصة بشطب التسجيل ويشهر الشطب بالطرق المقررة في اللوائح.

الفرع الثاني
الرسوم والنماذج الصناعية
1 - الشروط الموضوعية :
مادة (103) :
الرسم أو النموذج الصناعي هو قالب خارجي مبتكر يتميز بالجدة يهدف إلى إعطاء صنف من المنتوجات الصناعية زخرفة مميزة باستخدام ترتيب معين للخطوط أو الألوان أو بانتقاء شكل معين سواء جرى ذلك بوسيلة آلية أو يدوية أو كيميائية .
مادة (104) :
1 - يجب أن يتميز الرسم أو النموذج الصناعي بالجدة المطلقة فيتعين ألاّ يكون من الأشكال الداخلة في التراث أو الأشكال العادية المعروضة سواء بالنسبة إلى المنتوجات الصناعية المراد تمييزها أم بالنسبة إلى غيرها .
2 - لا يحول نشر الأعمال الإبداعية المبتكرة في مجال الفنون دون استخدامها كرسوم أو نماذج صناعية .
مادة (105) :
1 - يتمتع بالحماية القانونية بالنسبة إلى الرسوم والنماذج الصناعية اليمنيون أياً كان موطنهم والأجانب المقيمون في اليمن .
2 - أما الأجانب المقيمون في الخارج فتتقرر لهم الحماية طبقاً للمادة (120) من هذا القانون.
2 - إجراءات التسجيل :
مادة (106) :
1 - يقدم واضع الرسم أو النموذج أو من يخلفه في حقوقه طلباً بتسجيل الرسم أو النموذج إلى الجهة المختصة متضمناً نسخاً للرسم أو للنموذج ومرفقاً بالمستندات الضرورية ويجوز أن يمتد الطلب إلى عدد من الرسوم أو النماذج تكون وحدة متجانسة فيما بينها ويوضح في الطلب نوع المنتوجات الصناعية المراد تسجيل الرسم أو النموذج بالنسبة إليها .
2 - يبلغ الجهة المختصة خلال عشرة أيام مقدم الطلب بقبول طلبه للفحص أو باستكمال المستندات الضرورية 
3 - يجرى فحص الطلب بالكيفية المقررة في اللوائح .


مادة (107) :
1 - تصدر الإدارة خلال شهر من قبول الطلب للفحص قراراً بالموافقة على الطلب أو برفضه لعدم توافر الشروط الموضوعية للرسم أو النموذج أو لمخالفة الرسم أو النموذج للنظام الاجتماعي اليمني .
2 - لمقدم الطلب أن يعارض في قرار الجهة المختصة خلال شهر من تبليغه إياه وتبت الجهة في هذه المعارضة خلال شهر من تقديمها ، ويكون قرارها قابلاً للطعن أمام القضاء في ميعاد أقصاه شهر من تبليغه إلى من قدم المعارضة .
مادة (108) :
1 - يسجل الرسم أو النموذج الصناعي في السجل المعد لذلك ويشهر التسجيل بالطرق المقررة في اللوائح .
2 - يسرى أثر التسجيل من تاريخ تقديم الطلب مع مراعاة حالات الأسبقيات الخاصة.
3 - يعطي الطالب شهادة تسجيل يبين فيها تاريخ الطلب وعدد الرسوم والنماذج وبيان المنتوجات المخصصة لها . 
مادة (109) : 
الطلبات المتعلقة برسوم ونماذج صناعية مسجلة في الخارج والمقدمة من أجانب تقررت لهم الحماية القانونية وكذلك الطلبات المتعلقة برسوم ونماذج صناعية عرضت في المعارض يسري على أسبقيتها حكم المادتين (69و 70 ) سرياناً مقابلاً.
3 - آثار التسجيل :
مادة (110) : 
يترتب على تسجيل الرسم أو النموذج منع الغير من استعمال أي منهما دون موافقة حائز شهادة التسجيل وذلك بالنسبة إلى المنتوجات الصناعية التي يميزها الرسم أو النموذج .
مادة (111) :
1 - يترتب على التسجيل حماية الرسم أو النموذج خمس سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ سريان أثر التسجيل ويجوز تجديد التسجيل مرتين متتاليتين كل منهما خمس سنوات بطلب يقدم في السنة الأخيرة من المدة .
2 - تبلغ الجهة المختصة كتابة حائز شهادة التسجيل خلال شهر من انتهاء المدة بضرورة تجديد التسجيل فإذا مضى على انتهاء المدة ثلاثة أشهر دون تجديد قامت الجهة المختصة من تلقاء نفسها بشطب التسجيل .
مادة (112) :
1 - لا يجوز التصرف في الرسم أو النموذج إلاّ بالنسبة إلى المنتوجات الصناعية التي يميزها .
2 - يجب أن يتم كتابة التنازل عن الرسم أو النموذج وكذلك إعطاء الترخيص باستعمالها وتصدر الجهة المختصة عقوداً نموذجية تنظم إعطاء التراخيص .
3 - لا يكون للتصرف في الرسم أو النموذج من أثر فيما بين المتعاقدين ولا بالنسبة إلى الغير ، إلاّ بعد التأشير به على هامش تسجيل الرسم أو النموذج وإشهار التصرف بالطرق المقررة في اللوائح . 
مادة (113) :
1 - تقضي المحكمة ببطلان التسجيل بناءَ على طلب ذي شأن :
أ - إذا لم تتوفر الشروط الموضوعية لتسجيل الرسم أو النموذج .
ب - إذا كان حائز الشهادة أو سلفه قد اغتصب عناصر الرسم أو النموذج وفي هذه الحالة يجوز لمن اغتصب جهده أن يطلب تحويل شهادة التسجيل اليه .
2 - يؤدي الحكم بالبطلان إلى زوال شهادة التسجيل بأثر رجعي ومتى صار الحكم غير قابل للطعن تقوم الجهة المختصة بشطب التسجيل ويشهر الشطب بالطرق المقررة في اللوائح. 

الفرع الثالث
الإخلال بالحماية
مادة (114) : 
كل من قلد أو زور رسم أو نموذج أو علامة مسجلة أو استعمل رسماً أو نموذجاً أو علامة مسجلة جرى تقليدها أو تزويرها مع علمه بذلك أو وضع على منتوجاته أو قرن خدماته برسم أو نموذج أو علامة مسجلة للغير مع علمه بذلك أو باع أو عرض للبيع أو للتداول أو حاز بقصد البيع منتوجات عليها رسم أو نموذج أو علامة مسجلة جرى تقليدها أو تزويرها أو وضعها بغير حق مع علمه بذلك يعتبر مخلاً بالحماية القانونية المقررة للرسم والنماذج والعلامات الصناعية والتجارية وتسرى أحكام المواد التالية .
مادة (115) : 
يجوز لحائز شهادة التسجيل أن يطلب من القضاء واحداً أو اكثر من الأمور الآتية:
أ - رفع الاعتداء بالنشر في الصحف وبطريقة أخرى عن الإخلال المرتكب . 
ب - توقيع الحجز على المنتوجات والسلع والأغلفة والأوراق وغيرها مما يكون قد وضع عليه الرسم أو النموذج أو العلامة أو جرى به التقليد أو التزوير .
ج - مصادرة هذه الأشياء مع استنـزال محصلة بيعها من التعويضات أو الغرامات .
د - إتلاف هذه الأشياء عند الاقتضاء .
هـ – أمر المعتدي بالامتناع عن استعمال العلامة مستقبلاً

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة (116) :
1 - يجوز لحائز شهادة التسجيل أن يطلب أيضا التعويض عن أي ضرر إصابة بسبب الإخلال بالحماية المقررة للرسم أو النموذج أو العلامة .
2 - وللقضاء ندب خبير لحصر الإيراد الناتج عن استعمال الرسم أو النموذج أو العلامة بغير حق وتوقيع الحجز على هذا الإيراد . 
مادة (117) :
1 - جميع التسجيلات للعلامات الصناعية والتجارية قبل صدور هذا القانون تكون سارية المفعول في عموم الجمهورية ما لم يتعدد ملاك العلامة الواحدة حيث تظل العلامة سارية المفعول حسب ما كانت عليه حتى التأشير في سجل العلامات إلى ما يخالف ذلك.
2 - على ملاك العلامة الواحدة تسوية هذا الوضع فيما بينهم باتفاق كتابي مصادق عليه خلال سنة من نفاذ هذا القانون وتبلغ الجهة المختصة بذلك.
3 - على الجهة المختصة بعد مرور سنة في حالة عدم الاتفاق البت في الموضوع بما هو مناسب خلال ستة أشهر ، ويبلغ ملاك العلامة بقرار الجهة المختصة.
4 - في حالة اعتراض مالك العلامة على قرار الجهة المختصة يمكنه اللجوء إلى القضاء خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ استلام القرار . 

الباب الرابع
أحكام عامة وختامية
مادة (118) : 
إذا ساهم عدة أشخاص في التأليف لعمل واحد أو في التوصل إلى اكتشاف واحد أو في وضع اختراع واحد أو اقتراح واحد كان لكل منهم الحق في التأليف أو الاكتشاف أو الاختراع أو الاقتراح و الحصول على شهادة تثبت حقه مع الإشارة فيها إلى كون الاكتشاف أو الاختراع أو الاقتراح مشتركاً .
مادة (119) : 
لا يعتبر شريكاً في التأليف أو الاكتشاف أو الاختراع من عاون المؤلف أو المكتشف أو المخترع مثال ذلك من نفذ الأعمال التحضيرية أو تولى أعمال السكرتارية أو ساعد في الأعمال الفنية أو أشرف على سير الأعمال وما إلى ذلك.
مادة (120) : 
يتقرر للأجانب في الخارج حقوق المكتشف والمخترع والمقترح بناء على اتفاقية دولية تعقدها الجمهورية اليمنية مع الدولة التي ينتمون إليها أو بناء على المعاملة بالمثل ويسري الحكم نفسه على الأشخاص الاعتبارية الأجنبية وينظم مجلس الوزراء القواعد المتعلقة بالأجانب المقيمين أو العاملين في اليمن .
مادة (121) : 
تنتقل بالميراث طبقاً لقواعد المعاشات ومكافآت نهاية الخدمة جميع حقوق المؤلف والمكتشف والمخترع والمقترح 
مادة (122) :
ما لم يرد بشأنه نص في مسائل الاكتشاف والاختراع يطبق عليه أحكام حق التأليف.
مادة (123) :
تختص المحاكم بنظر جميع الدعاوى الناشئة عن تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون .
مادة (124) :
1 - دونما إخلال بأية عقوبة أشد منصوص عليها قي هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف ريال كل من ارتكب فعلاً من الأفعال التالية : 
أ - الاعتداء على حق من حقوق المؤلف أو المكتشف أو المخترع أو المقترح الواردة في هذا القانون .
ب - النسبة إلى النفس بالنشر أو الإعلان مؤلفاً أو اختراعاً أو اكتشافاً أو اقتراحاً إبداعياً وضعه الغير 
ج - التحريض أو الاشتراك في فعل مما منعه هذا القانون .
د - كل ذلك دون الإخلال بالحق في تعويض المضرور .

مادة (125) : 
لا يجوز الاتفاق على مخالفة أحكام هذا القانون ما لم يكن ذلك في صالح المؤلف أو المكتشف أو المخترع .
مادة (126) : 
تصدر الجهة المختصة قرار بتحديد الرسوم التي تتقاضاها مقابل الخدمات التي تتولاها طبقاً لاحكام هذا القانون .
مادة (127) : 
يلغى أي حكم أو نص يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون وعلى وجه الخصوص قرار مجلس القيادة بالقانون رقم (45) لعام 1976م بشأن العلامات والأسماء التجارية الصادرة في صنعاء.
مادة (128) : 
يعمل بهذا القرار بالقانون من تاريخ صدوره وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية .

صدر برئاسة الجمهورية - بصنعاء
بتاريخ 25/ جمادى الأول / 1415هـ
الموافق 29/ أكتوبر /1994م
عبد العزيز عبد الغني الفريق/ علي عبدالله صالح الفريق/ علي عبد الله صالح
رئيس مجلس الوزراء رئيس الجمهورية

----------

